# Where to get a replacement windscreen?



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello all. Just wondering if any one knows a place that can fit a new windscreen? I am paying for it myself so can't just leave it to the insurance/dealer to sort!

Cheers all!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> Hello all. Just wondering if any one knows a place that can fit a new windscreen? I am paying for it myself so can't just leave it to the insurance/dealer to sort!
> 
> Cheers all!


I had same problem, ended up had to get a police report and take to the dealer to replace the screen even though I was paying myself.
It sucks.


----------

